
Accenture breaks blockchain taboo with editing system - adventured
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tech-blockchain-accenture-idUSKCN11Q1S2
======
macmac
This epitomises the corporate establishments reaction to disruptive and
uncontrollable technologies.

------
adam419
Whats next, a stationary car or non flying plane?

